# Lcpa



## NME69 (11/7/08)

I've had a brew go into the keg 2 days ago it was a Kit clone of a Little Creatures Pale Ale. I had bought the ingredients from my LHBS and following the directions from brewcellar. 
1 X Can of Thomas Coopers Traditional Draught 
1 X Can of 1.5kg Coopers light malt
300 grams dextrose 
2 X 12g Cascade hops
1 X American Ale Yeast

I have to say this was pretty close to the mark. Very satisfied with the end product and would recomend this kit recipe to anyone who like LCPA


----------



## stevenk (11/7/08)

the little creatures was a great beer, i may give ya brew a dig next kit thanks for sharing mate cheers kingy.


----------



## Mclovin (11/7/08)

NME69 said:


> I've had a brew go into the keg 2 days ago it was a Kit clone of a Little Creatures Pale Ale. I had bought the ingredients from my LHBS and following the directions from brewcellar.
> 1 X Can of Thomas Coopers Traditional Draught
> 1 X Can of 1.5kg Coopers light malt
> 300 grams dextrose
> ...



Looks the goods. How did you add the Hops? Boil? Dry? Did you use White labs liquid yeast? What fermentation temp?


----------



## Cocko (11/7/08)

NME, good work! I am going to try your mix...

I am an LCPA nutta and my version is similar and comes out pretty close to the mark too!

Try:

Coopers PA Can
BE2

Boil:
300g LDME
300g DEX
IN 6 litres of water - Bring to boil add 12g chinook for 15 minutes add another 12g chinook for 5 min - turn off. [20 min boil]

Teabag a cascade bag in coffee cup and let sit for 10 min

Mix it all together and pitch a US05, ferment at 19 deg. - You WILL be happy!! [23L that is]

Anyway thanks for sharing!!

Cheers
Cocko
:icon_cheers:


----------



## NME69 (16/7/08)

Mclovin said:


> Looks the goods. How did you add the Hops? Boil? Dry? Did you use White labs liquid yeast? What fermentation temp?




The hops was steeped in the tea bag type bag in hot boiled water and put straight into the wort after the yeast
the yeast was the one that came out of the top of the can (coopers).
Fermentation temp (well to tell the truth cant really remember)Just guessing maybe 14-15


----------



## mika (16/7/08)

If you want a little extra kick, look at steeping a small amount of crystal malt (sometimes called Amber Grain Enhancer) in there. Just adds a little more complexity.


----------



## browndog (16/7/08)

You definitely need to add some late chinook to any LCPA clone.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## 0M39A (16/7/08)

Cocko said:


> NME, good work! I am going to try your mix...
> 
> I am an LCPA nutta and my version is similar and comes out pretty close to the mark too!
> 
> ...



Sounds a little back to front there...

lcpa has cascade as traditional flavour/aroma additions, then has chinook through the hopback.


----------



## Cocko (16/7/08)

OM39A,

Any advice is good advice!! So many thanks :icon_cheers: 

That was my 6th batch ever, first attempt at my own LCPA K&K, and I thought I was getting close to the mark for K&K.... Since that post I am drinking my 3rd attempt, as I type, and it is getting smooth and more blended in flavour in less time but I guess this is the journey!!

What do you suggest?

Thanks again for your help.

Cheers
Cocko


----------



## FireBlade (17/7/08)

This is Boonie's LCPA from another site:

1 tin Morgans Stockmans Draught
1.5 kg of Morgans Extra Pale Malt Extract (Liquid)
15g of Cascade pellets - 15min
10g Cluster pellets - 15 min
12g of Chinook Pellets (dry hopped at rack)
US56 Yeast

I did 2 of these and after 1 month in the bottle it's bloody beautiful.


----------



## Mclovin (17/7/08)

FireBlade said:


> This is Boonie's LCPA from another site:
> 
> 1 tin Morgans Stockmans Draught
> 1.5 kg of Morgans Extra Pale Malt Extract (Liquid)
> ...



I have a spare tin of Morgans SD at home, I will have a crack at this recipie. What temp did you ferment at?


----------



## warra48 (17/7/08)

FireBlade said:


> This is Boonie's LCPA from another site:
> 
> 1 tin Morgans Stockmans Draught
> 1.5 kg of Morgans Extra Pale Malt Extract (Liquid)
> ...



+1 for this one. Lovely beer, and the best kit beer I brewed, although I used a liquid yeast WLP001.
It was the last kit beer I brewed before going AG, and it was a hit with everyone I offered it to.
My only advice is to drink it within about 2 months of bottling, or the hop aroma tends to dissipate.


----------



## 0M39A (17/7/08)

Cocko said:


> OM39A,
> 
> Any advice is good advice!! So many thanks :icon_cheers:
> 
> ...



Id be looking at something more like:

<generic lager/draught/pale can>
1kg light dried malt
150g crystal malt

do a small boil of the kg malt + crystal (*after its been steeped!!! not the grain!!!*) and 10L of water (scale down appropriately)
<generic bittering hop> @ 60min to bring the overall bitterness up to 35ibu
30g cascade @ 20min
30g cascade + 15-20g chinook @ flameout

strain and mix

ferment with S-05/wlp001/1056 @ 18C

dry hop with more cascade after the bulk of fermentation has finished, leave a couple more days, then crash cool.

should get you something pretty close.

if youre not as much as a hop head as i am, then lower the hopping rate a little.


----------



## FireBlade (17/7/08)

Mclovin said:


> I have a spare tin of Morgans SD at home, I will have a crack at this recipie. What temp did you ferment at?



I ferment my ales at 18c. Usually take about 8-10 days, then 1 week in secondary with dry hop.


----------



## mwd (29/7/08)

Just put a Brewcraft Premium LCPA 'style' into the fermenter. 
12g Cascade hops in teabag + Willamette hop pellets.
No Chinooks ?
Anyone tried this kit and does it need anything else extra to add that special zing ?


----------



## mckenry (29/7/08)

Tropical_Brews said:


> Just put a Brewcraft Premium LCPA 'style' into the fermenter.
> 12g Cascade hops in teabag + Willamette hop pellets.
> No Chinooks ?
> Anyone tried this kit and does it need anything else extra to add that special zing ?



Havent tried the kit, but I use Cascade & Willamette in my APA (American Pale Ale - which is what LCPA is) I use US-05 or WLP001 Whitelabs Californian Ale. Will get you a very nice beer indeed.
mckenry.


----------



## Mclovin (29/7/08)

I just put down a Brewcraft LCPA clone using,
12g of cascade hops 
10g of willamette hops 
Boiled hops for 1 minute and left to steep for 15 minutes. 
Brew blend 15 
wheat malt. 
US 05 ale yeast. 

The tin of goo was a blabk rock pilsener blond. All ingredients are supplied in the kit from brewcraft.


----------



## l7edwards (29/7/08)

I did the brewcraft LCPA clone about 18 months ago now. At the time i was a very inexperienced homebrewer (about my third or fourth brew) and to me it was the best brew i had done and still very memorable. Similar to LCPA but definately different (hence why they say in the style of), i remember it being not as malty, and maybe a bit more sessionable. You will enjoy


----------



## mwd (29/7/08)

Hmm wonder if adding Chinooks later would be worth it. I added about 250g extra of Light dried Malt OG is 1.052. Otherwise as per kit same as Mclovin


----------



## warra48 (30/7/08)

Tropical_Brews said:


> Hmm wonder if adding Chinooks later would be worth it. I added about 250g extra of Light dried Malt OG is 1.052. Otherwise as per kit same as Mclovin



Yup, dry hop with about 8 or 19 grams of Chinook, and it gives you a really nice hop aroma. I've done it, and it definitely works.


----------



## Apparition (30/7/08)

I had just cracked first bottles of this and it is a beauty.
I just threw in 50g cascade hop pellets straight into fermenter. arrrh fantastic
cheers


----------



## l7edwards (30/7/08)

I've also done boonies recipe from homebrewandbeer.com, and its a cracker. The aroma added by the dry addition of chinook is fantastic, it is definately worth it!

Also, IMO this recipe needs the extra malt in order to balance the hoppiness (unless you're a hophead!  )


----------



## stevenk (31/7/08)

gonna give the LCPA a dig bought 2 X 1.5 kg extra pale malt 
15 cascade
15 cluster
12 chinook

trying it without the stockmans draught and just the 2 X extra pale malt extract

any ideas on OG ??


----------



## Guest Lurker (31/7/08)

stevenk said:


> gonna give the LCPA a dig bought 2 X 1.5 kg extra pale malt
> 15 cascade
> 15 cluster
> 12 chinook
> ...



You need a bittering hop addition if you are using unhopped extract and no kit.


----------



## stevenk (31/7/08)

do you think i should just buy a CPA from woolies and throw that in with just one of the tins of extract. ??


----------



## Guest Lurker (31/7/08)

Yep, that would work just as well and would be cheaper and easier than buying extra hops and calculating a boiling addition.


----------



## stevenk (31/7/08)

no worries mate thanks for the help, could have turned out a waste of $40 odd bucks lol

cheers.


----------



## travalator (31/7/08)

I also had a go at Boonie's LCPA recipe and it was a big hit with all my friends. It's now become one of my regular brews. I think it's a pretty good match with colour, gravity and aroma(but nothing can match the aroma of the real LCPA  ) Details:

Ingredients - 
1.7kg Morgans Stockmans Draught
1.5Kg Coopers Liquid Light Malt Extract
40g Cascade pellets
15g Chinook pellets
Safale US56 yeast
Notes -
boil 6L water with liquid malt. 
Add 25g Cascade for 15mins
Add 15g Cascade at flame out
cool pot in sink
pour wort into fermenter
Pour kit can into fermeter
top up fermentor to 23L
ferment at 16-18 degrees
rack to secondary
dry hop with 15g Chinook pellets

Racked after 7 days
OG - 1047
FG - 1013
Alcohol - 5.2%


----------



## stevenk (2/8/08)

just put down my clone of the LCPA then.

1 CPA 
1 LME extra pale
1 tea bag cluster
1 tea bag cascade
( 12 gm chinook at rack )

200 gm dex.

us-56 
OG :1.060 FG:
just wondering because i dont really like to rack to secondary can i just rack it into keg and dry hop in my keg with chinook ???
in a hop tea bag or just loose pellets??

cheers steve,


----------



## Jamz (21/8/08)

Travalator said:


> I also had a go at Boonie's LCPA recipe and it was a big hit with all my friends. It's now become one of my regular brews. I think it's a pretty good match with colour, gravity and aroma(but nothing can match the aroma of the real LCPA  ) Details:
> 
> Ingredients -
> 1.7kg Morgans Stockmans Draught
> ...




I've noticed a few people using variations of this recipe. 

Is there any need to boil the aroma hops out of the stockman's draught kit? No one seems to mention doing this, but I wouldn't have thought something called 'stockmans draught' would have a very APA friendly aroma. Morgans describe the kit as "A medium hopped rich in flavor pub style beer".

However the other kit that people seem to use for LCPA clones, the coopers pale; is way off the mark in terms of IBU. On another site I've seen one of the guys from the little creatures brewery mention that their pale ale has an IBU of 35. So if I was to use the CPA, I'd be buying more hops to raise the bitterness... 

So what's the go. Should I boil the aroma off the stockmans draught, is it fine on its own, or am I better off starting with a CPA kit?


----------



## Mclovin (21/8/08)

Try this one. 

Coopers PA Can
BE2
500g LDME
250g Dex
25g Chinook
25g Cascade
US05 yeast

Boil up LDME and DEX in 7L water - Add 12g Chinook for 60, rest of chinook at 30 and 10g cascade at 5 minutes till flame out! Then also teabag a 15g cascade.


----------



## shellnaf (8/1/09)

Hi, the brewcraft ingredients include 150g wheat dry malt. Just wondering if anyone has compared the brewcraft clone to others on this thread. Also the brew blend includes 500g Dextrose, 250g Maltodextrine, 250g Malt Extract, where as the other recipes on here don't mention the maltodextrine. The brewcraft LCPA is very nice and I think pretty close, but would like to try and get closer. Would the addition of Chinook (dry) get it closer? Chinook isn't in the brewcraft recipe.

Thanks
Nathan


----------



## buttersd70 (8/1/09)

Maltodextrine adds no flavour, only body. dextrose adds alcohol, but no flavour, and makes the beer thin. One is to offset the other. Thats why most of the recipes are all malt, just like real beers.  
For your q on chinook, look at page 1 of this very thread.


----------



## bowie in space (8/1/09)

Hi nathan, my 2nd brew was a brewcraft LCPA clone, so naturally i followed the instructions and it eventually turned out beautiful. I didn't add or subtract anything stated in the instructions. I bottled in mid november and trialed 3 weeks later. I thought at first it was too sweet, but it seemed to adjust itself accordingly with time. I have 3 bottles left and are saving them for a while, because the longer i've aged the bottles the better they've tasted!

I have since bottled another six brews and have not tasted them yet, so hopefully aging bottles turns out ok no matter what the brew!!!


----------



## shellnaf (8/1/09)

I've done the brewcraft kit, was just wondering if the 150g of wheat malt made a big difference? I will definitely dry hop maybe 10g of chinook next time, along with ldm and a can of goo plus the 15g Cascade & 15g Willamette, US-05 yeast.


----------



## bowie in space (8/1/09)

sounds even tastier!
let us know how it goes


----------



## buttersd70 (8/1/09)

Shelnaf, wheat malt is higher in protein than barley malt, it will aid head retention, as well as improving mouthfeel. I used to use 100-150g in the majority of my kits and extract brews as a matter of course. I think you'll find it makes a big difference.


----------



## shellnaf (8/1/09)

Thanks butters, I'll add the wheat malt then.

Nathan


----------



## mwd (9/1/09)

I did the Brewcraft LCPA kit with an extra 500g of LME ( Coopers ) and 12g of Cascade dryhopped after about 5 days into the primary.

Turned out the best kit I have done so far quite noice for a LCPA 'style'.

Just waiting to get going on the Boonies recipe for the next one as I got a packet of Chinooks.


----------



## QIK86 (9/1/09)

I actually recently made quite a nice LCPA "style" APA by accident.

1 x Can Coopers Canadian Blonde
2kg Light Liquid Malt Extract
15g Amarillo @ 20 min
12g Amarillo @ 5 min
12g Amarillo @ flameout

US-05 yeast @ 18-20C

Very nice. Was actually surprised how similar the flavour of the Amarillo was to the usual Cascade/Chinook combination.


----------



## teitan (13/3/09)

Travalator said:


> I also had a go at Boonie's LCPA recipe and it was a big hit with all my friends. It's now become one of my regular brews. I think it's a pretty good match with colour, gravity and aroma(but nothing can match the aroma of the real LCPA  ) Details:
> 
> Ingredients -
> 1.7kg Morgans Stockmans Draught
> ...



i've done this receipe, cracked open the first one tonight, quite frankly my best homebrew yet! a big thanks to person who came up with this one. my new favourite brew :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## stretch69 (19/3/13)

hi guys, i wanna try to do this recipe tomorrow but with some differences

1 tin Morgans Stockmans Draught - / Instead Thomas coopers draught 1.7kg

1.5 kg of Morgans Extra Pale Malt Extract (Liquid) instead Briess LME 1.5kg

15g of Cascade pellets - 15min

10g Cluster pellets - 15 min

12g of Chinook Pellets (dry hopped at rack)

US56 Yeast

what sort of alcohol content do you think this will have?
I kinda want it to be around the 5% mark if possible, should i add more LME?
I have also seen a variation of this recipe that also adds 250g of wheat malt (i think)

any tips would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## carniebrew (19/3/13)

Depends on your volume...23 litres will give you 4.6% after bottle conditioning. If you want 5%, back it off to 21 litres in the fermenter, or stick with 23 litres and add 250 grams of light or wheat DME.


----------



## stretch69 (20/3/13)

Okay thanks heaps.
How do you work that out? Do you use that beersmith program?


----------



## carniebrew (20/3/13)

I use Ianh's spreadsheet: http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/29655-kit-and-extract-beer-spreadsheet/

Brewmate will also do the trick, they're both free.


----------



## stretch69 (20/3/13)

Thanks again,

i just realized that the bries malt extract is 1.5kg DME and Not LME, will this still be okay?

sorry still getting my head around some of this stuff


----------



## carniebrew (20/3/13)

The Stockmans can along with 1.5kg of DME will give you 5% abv after bottle conditioning in 23 litres...DME gives you more bang for buck per kilo than LME.


----------



## rick1111082 (20/3/13)

you won't be disapointed in this brew mate. I have made it a few times now I love it


----------



## WWDWD (9/11/13)

I just made up my second batch of beer, based on Boonie's LCPA. I have my first batch (an APA sitting in coopers fermenter) but I couldn't wait so I went out and bought one of those 30L drums from bunnings to do this batch. Like I said, I based it on Boonie's LCPA but was using what I had.

1 x Coopers Canadian Blonde tin
1 x Black Rock Light Malt Extract (liquid)
200g coopers dry light malt extract
15g cascade hops teabag 15min
15g cluster hops teabag 15min
US-05 yeast

Gonna dry hop with 25g of Chinook

OG 1.046 and it's at 22 degrees now... hope it turns out!

Also, can anyone help me with a couple of questions about my first brew? 
http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/76318-hello-from-wa-first-brew-coming-up/?p=1101260


----------



## menoetes (12/11/13)

I made a extract version of LCPA a month ago now, just tasted the first bottle the other day and it was great - very close to the real thing IMHO. The site I got the recipe off of also has a K&K version they recommend:


Blackrock Pilsner Blonde
500g LDME
500g Dextrose
200g Caramunich grain steeped for 20min in 1lt of hot water
15g Cascade Hops @ 10 minutes
Safale Yeast - fermenting @ 18'c
Makes 23lt.

I reckon you might get a bit closer adding another 15g of chinook @ 5 or 10 minutes too and maybe dry hopping some more cascade but I'm really just guessing here not having made this particular recipe myself. However the extract recipe from these guys turned out great and is probably the best beer I've made out of the 8 I've brewed so far. Here's the recipe if it's any help, the hop schedule looks pretty spot on to me:

http://brewerschoice.com.au/extract-a-little-cheaper-pale-ale/

* The lager/pilsner pack referred to in the recipe is just 250g of CaraMunich (or Carapils in a pinch)


----------



## JDW81 (12/11/13)

menoetes said:


> I made a extract version of LCPA a month ago now, just tasted the first bottle the other day and it was great - very close to the real thing IMHO. The site I got the recipe off of also has a K&K version they recommend:
> 
> 
> Blackrock Pilsner Blonde
> ...


IMHO you should drop the dextrose and add 1Kg of LDME. It will give you far more than you lose by dropping the dex.


----------

